

Man opts out of porno scanner and grope, told he'll be fined $10K - MarinaMartin
http://www.boingboing.net/2010/11/13/man-at-san-diego-air.html

======
steveklabnik
Already being discussed here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1902015>

